# Attaching lead rope to saddle



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you have rings (d rings) on your saddle you could clip it to ? When we fox hunt many people clip them like that incase they have to pony someone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya, but what would be the best to clip it to there with?


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I just clip it on with the clip on the end of the lead rope. Coil the rope in a smallish coil, starting with the non-clip end, wrap the clip end around the coil a couple times then push the clip through the coil. And clip it to the d ring.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

wow, never would have thought of that! Great idea


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

It works best if the lead rope is really soft and flexible. I've tried it with older, stiffer, ropes and it's marginal, at best. I actually ended up making a new lead rope out of soft cotton to it'd be easier/tighter to coil.

Good Luck!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted a picture on the "Putting a bridle over a halter" thread of me and my horse getting ready to get on the trail. In the picture it shows how I coil and snap the lead rope to my saddle. In that thread my picture is on page 6 and the last post on that page. I use the ring that holds the back cinch.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Most western saddles have a leather thong to hold the ropers lariat. I loop my lead rope and lash it on with that thong.

If you don't have one. Take a piece of leather tie, attach one end near the horn with a screw and concho, In the other end put a SLIT that is large enough to fit over the horn.

Coil the lead. Make 2-3 loops around the lead with your thong, and slip it over the horn. If my lead has a snap, I usually thread the thong thru the snap you help hold that extra weight

I don't know if it will show up in this resolution, but I have my black lead rope coiled and attached in that position, in front of my right knee









I also carry hobbles with me when I ride. Usually I thread them thru the ring where the back cinch attaches and just let them hang, Like a loose billet. But on pack horses where that ring doesn't exist or is hard to reach under the pack, I just loop the hobbles around the horses neck like a dog collar. That way, every horse has it's own hobble and I'm not looking for one when it's time to stop for lunch

Horses grazing on hobbles during lunch stop


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Prob should have said I was using a endurance saddle with a bunch of rings, looks a lot like a tucker


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I coil the lead rope, wrap the snap end around and through, take a short nylon dog collar to wrap around the lead rope as many times as I need to, to make it nice and tight so the snap won't bounce around. Then I fasten the buckle on the dog collar, clip the lead rope snap to the dog collar d-ring and use the trigger snap on my endurance saddle to snap onto either the D ring of the dog collar or the ring of the lead rope. It never comes undone....it stays where I put it and it doesn't bounce around. I love dog collars for inexpensive tie-ons.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Lady trails got a picture?


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

No, sorry. I'll see if I still have it on the saddle and try to remember to get one in the next few days. I'm working out of town so it may be the end of the week. Do you need it before then?


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

No hurry, it's like 2 degs out so not riding much


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Same here, plus maybe 10 degrees... definitely not riding weather yet and we've got what's left of 20 inches of snow!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I usually keep a lead rope just coiled and tied to one of the rear rings with a leather thong. When I am trail riding with my son, I keep a halter and lead on his pony under the bridle, with the lead rope attached to the halter and the other end tied to the saddle horn. That way if I need to pony him he can just hand me the end of the lead rope (he's 7 - so it's not like we are mountain climbing when I ride with him.)


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Where can I get a leather thong?


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

BWolters said:


> Where can I get a leather thong?


An adult toy store? :?

Wouldn't it be uncomfortable to ride in?

On a more serious note . . . try leather boot laces. :wink:


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Hahahahahaah great!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Bwolters, at our local Orscheln's or Tractor Supply Co they have small bags of rawhide strips/strings for replacing saddle strings. They come in black or brown or mixed. My friend uses them for his thongs, just cuts to length he wants and cuts a 3" or so slit lengthwise in each end, puts the saddle horn through the slit in one end, wraps the thong around the coil of the rope enough to keep it from uncoiling. Then the second end goes over the saddle horn, too. Actually, this is what gave me the idea for the dog collar thing I have - I just used the dog collar to wrap around the coil of rope and fastened it, then used the snaps to attach it to saddle rings. (Still haven't forgotten about the picture when I'm back in the barn...)


----------

